# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Winstrol check....

## garfunkel

:7up:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

never seen it before.

----------


## ajfina

it's an UGL and i personally used it b4 and works good, if i have to chose between QV or any other vet lab i will get the EQL (with the exception of Ilium stanabolic).
i just got 3 bottle myself 
I'M NOT OWN EQL OK OR WORK FOR THEM OR SELL IT

----------


## TankUSMC

can any one tell me what i should use to cut up tremendasly i am 5'6 and 200lbs and i wanna cut up fpr the spring-summer any help would be appreciated  :Shoot:

----------


## ajfina

> can any one tell me what i should use to cut up tremendasly i am 5'6 and 200lbs and i wanna cut up fpr the spring-summer any help would be appreciated


I laught everytime people ask that question about that spring summer is coming i need to look good and ripped

BK MC KFC ,pizza hut, dominos,pappa john

----------


## ***xxx***

> can any one tell me what i should use to cut up tremendasly i am 5'6 and 200lbs and i wanna cut up fpr the spring-summer any help would be appreciated


drink some winstrol  :Welcome:   :LOL:

----------

